# 2021!!!



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Going to be a good year!! Itching to get in the woods!! Good luck n God bless!!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I believe it will be too. Lots of snow and a slow warm up. A regular spring like it used to be. April should be the bomb. 
I do know that the first morels have been found in the southeast US on Monday. I expect ours to come in about three weeks.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

T


----------



## MushroomDad (Mar 8, 2021)

Very excited! My wife and I are making plans to take our two boys down to Polk County last week in March for spring break from here in Northern Michigan. We Love Mushroom hunting! First time we've had a chance to go to another state. Any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to making some great memories!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Seeing a couple of photos of baby morels up already. We should be able to pick some in two weeks.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Checked a couple of my spots in northern Crawford Co. today. No luck. Redbuds are just starting to bloom and asparagus is coming up, so it won’t be long. Anyone had any success yet?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

First one for me!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

What county?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> What county?


Montgomery


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Crawford


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

How come there aren’t any recent posts on here for Arkansas, or am I not seeing them?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

I still haven’t found my 1st one of the season. Looked really hard yesterday. Zilch. I would like to think that it’s still early. Anyone?


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

My spot in the National Forest by Hector got tore up by hogs. So next I will look for some big yellows by the Buffalo river. Normally I find them big enough to pick around April 11. Any thoughts as to whether that date is on track this year?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

ConHawg said:


> My spot in the National Forest by Hector got tore up by hogs. So next I will look for some big yellows by the Buffalo river. Normally I find them big enough to pick around April 11. Any thoughts as to whether that date is on track this year?


Any particular type of tree that they grow on along the rivers down that way C? I have never been in Arkansas in season, but what a beautiful state.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well it's not looking too good. Found most of these last weekend. Let them to grow . Went back yesterday and they grew, but they are pretty dry also. Just don't think there's enough rain coming to keep them popping.


----------



## TravisF (Apr 9, 2021)

Headed to Ponca/ Eureka Springs/ Bentonville this week from C Texas. Am I too late? Any suggestions for the Buffalo River area (without necessarily revealing your spots)?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

The best thing about those three areas is the mountain biking! Lotsa creek bottoms with ash and sycamore. We haven’t had much rain, the ground has been dry. The rains today and what we’ll get tonight will help. Hopefully we get another flush.


----------



## madelsnapp (Apr 13, 2021)

Benton county!


----------

